# A3 Launch Events Nationwide in USA Planned for Tomorrow April 3



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I've just run a story on our blog about A3 launch events. My apologies for it being so to the wall on what's going on but info on these has been a bit tight. That said, Audi just posted a link to a search that can tell you what is near you and how you might RSVP as space is limited at most events. The whole plan is quite extensive because it orchestrates dealers all over the country around various elements including stuff like test drives at Autobahn Country Club in Illinois, Questlove of The Roots and The Tonight Show DJing at another dealer, and a main concert somewhere including Janelle Monae and M.I.A. 

You can find our story with more general info on this HERE.

You can find the AoA searchable micro page HERE.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I've just run a story on our blog about A3 launch events. My apologies for it being so to the wall on what's going on but info on these has been a bit tight. That said, Audi just posted a link to a search that can tell you what is near you and how you might RSVP as space is limited at most events. The whole plan is quite extensive because it orchestrates dealers all over the country around various elements including stuff like test drives at Autobahn Country Club in Illinois, Questlove of The Roots and The Tonight Show DJing at another dealer, and a main concert somewhere including Janelle Monae and M.I.A.
> 
> You can find our story with more general info on this HERE.
> 
> You can find the AoA searchable micro page HERE.


I'll try to post some photos and my impressions of the event from my dealer in Chantilly, VA to this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

jrwamp said:


> I'll try to post some photos and my impressions of the event from my dealer in Chantilly, VA to this thread. :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Cavendar Audi in San Antonio, TX had theirs yesterday, on 4/2. Apologies for no pictures, as I brought my wife and 15 month old at the last minute, but it was enjoyable. They had an Audi brand manager there and he went over the main features, and they had about 4-5 A3s of various trim levels that you could test drive. 

My first impressions after seeing it in person were that the interior is a HUGE step up from the outgoing A3, and they use very high quality materials. Really, really pleasant place to spend your time. The exterior is nice enough, but if I went with the 3 it would likely be the S3. The exterior just didn't give me that "wow" factor, so I am hoping the S3 takes care of that. All in all it is a very nice car, and very reasonably priced as well. 

If you have the opportunity to go to an event, I recommend it! Was a good time.

-Phil


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm going tonight to my local one . I'll make sure to post some pics in this thread as well :thumbup: .


----------



## Golf R (May 24, 2012)

Went to the event tonight. Quick pic of the free swag









And one of the cars I drove









Liked it better than I thought I would. Would definitely wait for the S3 though. Had much more of an "economy" feel than the A4 but that was to be expected. My son and I both found it a bit boring to drive the dsg vs a manual.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Golf R said:


> Went to the event tonight. Quick pic of the free swag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least you got free swag haha; they didn't have anything at the one i went to. In fact it wasn't much of an event, just had the cars out, some food and drinks, and the salespeople all nicely dressed up.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

I went to my dealer's party.
good time, lots of good food and drinks.

drove the new A3, agree that it definitely felt cheaper than the A4. maybe my tester didn't have the sport suspension, but it sure rolled around a lot.

didn't like how high the seat was. 

the interior was better than the old A3, but no where near as good as the current A4, and it's TINY inside. Lots of people have made excuses that you can fit in it, and yeah, at 6' tall and 230 lbs, I fit in it, but there's not a lot of room to stretch out.

I really can't see people not cross shopping this car against the A4, and I can't see the A3 winning.
it has no distinguishing value or feature over the A4 aside from a negligible difference in price.

I don't see people joyfully separating themselves from $35k-$40k for the car.
maybe if it were like $25k. 

IF you want one, then bully for you, but I'd wait for the inevitable voluminous piles of cash Audi will toss on the hood to move them off the dusty parts of the back lot in about 8 months.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

^

There are also a lot of people who will say that A3 is the perfect size. So it'll balance out. Go to Europe and see what they drive. US is coming around finally. Ten years ago, everyone had a giant SUV. Those days are over. 

I went to audi of willow grove tonight. Great party. Tons of great sushi. Lobster rolls. Crab cakes. Shrimp. Two bars. Great dj. Gift bags. Good times. Not thrilled to see ten A3's with their engines running for three hours - out front.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Compared to the A4 launch party that was held at the Cleveland Science Center back in '09, the A3 launch at my local dealer was a substantially lower-key event. I'm surprised that the dealers didn't do a regional launch like they did for the A4. IMO, it was a mistake to do things the way they did here with the A3. Came off as decidedly low-rent and not the kind of polish that Audi is looking for.

That said - let's talk about the car. I took my brother and friend to the event. My friend is looking at an A4 and I wanted to check on the A3. The cabin of the A3 is decidedly tighter than the A4, especially in shoulder room that becomes very apparent. That doesn't mean the interior of the A3 was tight or small, just that the interior of the A4 *feels* larger and roomier. 

The MMI on the base models without navigation was much better than I expected, but again, the upgrade to navigation brings a larger and sharper screen that is a definite upgrade. 

Handling on the non-sport 2.0TQ was great - a pleasant surprise, and the car was quieter than I expected. Compared to the CLA the suspension on the A3 is a revelation. I dare anyone to say that they prefer the suspension setup on a CLA over this. I imagine that mag ride and ADS would make the suspension just about perfect. 

Quieter than I expected.

And okay, I'll admit it: the updated s-tronic is outstanding. Lightyears ahead of the DSGs I've driven in Volkswagens and the previous generation Audi implementation. Very smooth, very fast shifting. Was it enough to get me to switch my stance and buy an A3? Yes. Will I actually do that and put my money down on a non-manual car? Not yet. I know that I'll regret the decision after the novelty wears off, but I will say that for those on the fence - it's outstanding. The only thing missing is paddle shifters, which will come on the sport model. 

Do I need an S3 after driving the 2.0Q? Probably not. Money being the object that it is the standard 2.0 is more than enough for 80% of the driving I do. 

The comments from my guests were that they were impressed with the car but definitely found the A4 to be more comfortable. Will Audi care? Probably not because the A3 serves the purpose of not only selling itself, but of getting people into Audi dealerships to potentially cross-shop. Wait until the Q3 hits the lots this fall.

Now, on Fracture's comments below: I didn't find that the car rolled much - it was just right. I will agree that the seating was higher than I was accustomed to, but I didn't adjust my seat as much as I could have. 

I think that the new MMI setup is pretty damned slick and the interface is FAST, especially compared to the '13-'14 A4s. That said, my friend who used the MMI touch to enter dates said what I was thinking, "yeah, it's cool and I'd use that once or twice, but....meh." 

I agree on the interior space - definitely feels smaller than the A4. As for cross-shopping, people definitely will do that, but I think the two cars are different enough that they will attract different types of buyers for sure. There will be plenty of people who part with $35-$40k A3s who wouldn't do the same on an A4. 

At the end of the day it will come down to dollars: I'm interested in sales figures come June-August. I suspect that the car will sell very well on its own, but without some good lease offers the competition will lure a lot of buyers with their options.



FractureCritical said:


> I went to my dealer's party.
> good time, lots of good food and drinks.
> 
> drove the new A3, agree that it definitely felt cheaper than the A4. maybe my tester didn't have the sport suspension, but it sure rolled around a lot.
> ...


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

RyanA3 said:


> ^
> 
> There are also a lot of people who will say that A3 is the perfect size. So it'll balance out. Go to Europe and see what they drive. US is coming around finally. Ten years ago, everyone had a giant SUV. Those days are over.
> 
> I went to audi of willow grove tonight. Great party. Tons of great sushi. Lobster rolls. Crab cakes. Shrimp. Two bars. Great dj. Gift bags. Good times. Not thrilled to see ten A3's with their engines running for three hours - out front.


There likely are a lot of people who will say the A3 is the perfect size. But there's a lot of better cars on the market in that size.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Travis Grundke said:


> Compared to the A4 launch party that was held at the Cleveland Science Center back in '09, the A3 launch at my local dealer was a substantially lower-key event. I'm surprised that the dealers didn't do a regional launch like they did for the A4. IMO, it was a mistake to do things the way they did here with the A3. Came off as decidedly low-rent and not the kind of polish that Audi is looking for.
> 
> That said - let's talk about the car. I took my brother and friend to the event. My friend is looking at an A4 and I wanted to check on the A3. The cabin of the A3 is decidedly tighter than the A4, especially in shoulder room that becomes very apparent. That doesn't mean the interior of the A3 was tight or small, just that the interior of the A4 *feels* larger and roomier.
> 
> ...


Maybe the car I drove was something looser, but handling wise, it's no where near the equal of the base 320, the Mini, the Focus ST, or even the old A3. Perhaps that will be corrected with the sport suspension option.

I do agree with you that the Q3 will likely sell well. The footprint of the _3 cars is good. The packaging of the sedan is miserable. The Q3 should correct that issue with a proper hatch in the back for real storage of goods. 

In retrospect, Audi would have been better served patterning the A3 off the A7 instead of the A4. 
the coupe-ish hatch arrrangment would have been a better fit for the footprint of the car and offered some distinction from the A4.
The way it is now, it realyl is just a tarted up Jetta.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Travis Grundke said:


> Do I need an S3 after driving the 2.0Q? Probably not. Money being the object that it is the standard 2.0 is more than enough for 80% of the driving I do.


The more I hear this from folks the more I wonder if I could just stick with an A3 2.0Q Prestige. Problem is - if I drive both I'm sure the S3 will win even with the increased cost. I really need to see firm(er) pricing and options on the S3.

S3 opens up mag ride, and a few other things, but I do start to wonder how much I'm willing to pay for that + the extra power, if for me, like many others the standard engine fits for 80% of my driving.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Went to the launch event in Arlington, VA last night. They had some finger foods and some reps from Audi of America in the building. Swag was limited to an A3 hat and a little Audi tote. I wasn't looking for much in my A3, so I test drove a 1.8T...and loved it. Coming from a 2013 Beetle Turbo, it seemed night and day, and man what a softer ride. Though that could just be me getting older and tired of sport suspension on these D.C. area roads. 

I also may have walked out with one...Monsoon Grey 1.8T with cold weather package. :laugh:

EDIT: no pics yet...I know, I know. It was late by the time I got home and now I'm stuck at work just thinking about the car.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

FractureCritical said:


> Maybe the car I drove was something looser, but handling wise, it's no where near the equal of the base 320, *the Mini, the Focus ST*, or even the old A3. Perhaps that will be corrected with the sport suspension option.
> 
> I do agree with you that the Q3 will likely sell well. The footprint of the _3 cars is good. The packaging of the sedan is miserable. The Q3 should correct that issue with a proper hatch in the back for real storage of goods.
> 
> ...


You're surely not serious. I realize you feel like A3 is a waste of space and time, but I'm not willing to sit here and believe you really felt it should handle like a Mini or, as they call it in TCL, a FoST.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

sonic_va said:


> Went to the launch event in Arlington, VA last night. They had some finger foods and some reps from Audi of America in the building. Swag was limited to an A3 hat and a little Audi tote. I wasn't looking for much in my A3, so I test drove a 1.8T...and loved it. Coming from a 2013 Beetle Turbo, it seemed night and day, and man what a softer ride. Though that could just be me getting older and tired of sport suspension on these D.C. area roads.
> 
> I also may have walked out with one...Monsoon Grey 1.8T with cold weather package. :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: no pics yet...I know, I know. It was late by the time I got home and now I'm stuck at work just thinking about the car.


Hah... congrats!

That's fairly impressive to me that it feels like an upgrade over a Beetle Turbo. I guess MQB really is a major improvement over previous platforms, contrary to what some of us may have convinced ourselves through armchair quarterbacking.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

FractureCritical said:


> In retrospect, Audi would have been better served patterning the A3 off the A7 instead of the A4.
> the coupe-ish hatch arrrangment would have been a better fit for the footprint of the car and offered some distinction from the A4.


Completely agree! It would have really set the A3 apart from the competition. 

-Dennis


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> *The more I hear this from folks the more I wonder if I could just stick with an A3 2.0Q Prestige.* Problem is - if I drive both I'm sure the S3 will win even with the increased cost. I really need to see firm(er) pricing and options on the S3.
> 
> S3 opens up mag ride, and a few other things, but I do start to wonder how much I'm willing to pay for that + the extra power, if for me, like many others the standard engine fits for 80% of my driving.


I don't. Were I looking for a car that I _need_ with a desire to have something that does the job very well, I'd end up with an A3. I'm looking for a car I don't need, which can keep me feeling fulfilled for the next ten years. Just from my short drive in the A3, I can say it wouldn't come anywhere close to making the ten-year mark. Maybe I could pull it off in higher spec, but we're only talking several thousand dollars' difference between the A3 and S3 at that point. Several thousand dollars over ten years? Meh.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Dennis M said:


> Completely agree! It would have really set the A3 apart from the competition.
> 
> -Dennis



Maybe Audi did not want the stigma of a copy cat to Mercedes and CLS------>CLA . SO many people complain about that slopping roof line its hard to get in and you cannot look out without turning ur head


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Hah... congrats!
> 
> That's fairly impressive to me that it feels like an upgrade over a Beetle Turbo. I guess MQB really is a major improvement over previous platforms, contrary to what some of us may have convinced ourselves through armchair quarterbacking.


Thanks Dan. :thumbup:

To be fair, I had a love/hate relationship with the Beetle. The styling of the new gen won me over at first, but after some time passed I ended up missing the refinement of my Mk6 GTI. The 1.8 feels peppy enough for me, and the DSG...I mean S-Tronic feels like it's "geared" a bit smoother.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

livestrong191 said:


> Maybe Audi did not want the stigma of a copy cat to Mercedes and CLS------>CLA . SO many people complain about that slopping roof line its hard to get in and you cannot look out without turning ur head


Eh... an A3 sportback modeled after the A7 could probably be done in a way that doesn't appreciably reduce headroom. I think what we have here, though, is a case of slightly disconnected "pie-in-the-sky" thinking regarding the best move for Audi based on what we wish we had. The A7 isn't a volume car for Audi; true enough, it's in a price range that would be working against it, anyway. Still, my point is that Audi is going for volume with the A3. America wouldn't understand the A7 form in an A3. You'd still have kvetching from those who say they brought the "wrong" sportback. It wouldn't even satisfy the "enthusiasts." :laugh:

There aren't many cars in this class right now... 2-series, CLA, A3, ILX, Verano, with the last two being on the fringe. A Civic is not in this class. A Jetta is not in this class. An Altima is not in this class. A Mini is not in this class. This class is not about wheelbase and track width. This class is about C and D class equipment and persona at a B class level. This class is about delighters and "nice-to-haves" in a vehicle that is above and beyond "need." Thus, I'd argue Acura may still not have it figured out, and Buick has their name to work against. I guess there's the ATS, too. It's a growing class, and one I'd say Audi is probably fairly safe entering with their three-box sedan.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

sonic_va said:


> Went to the launch event in Arlington, VA last night. They had some finger foods and some reps from Audi of America in the building. Swag was limited to an A3 hat and a little Audi tote. I wasn't looking for much in my A3, so I test drove a 1.8T...and loved it. Coming from a 2013 Beetle Turbo, it seemed night and day, and man what a softer ride. Though that could just be me getting older and tired of sport suspension on these D.C. area roads.
> 
> I also may have walked out with one...Monsoon Grey 1.8T with cold weather package. :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: no pics yet...I know, I know. It was late by the time I got home and now I'm stuck at work just thinking about the car.


Congrats. Looking forward to pictures - actual pictures of Monsoon. Most of the photos I've seen on cars.com are [email protected] of that color. I'd like to get a better idea of how it really looks.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I don't. Were I looking for a car that I _need_ with a desire to have something that does the job very well, I'd end up with an A3. *I'm looking for a car I don't need, which can keep me feeling fulfilled for the next ten years.* Just from my short drive in the A3, I can say it wouldn't come anywhere close to making the ten-year mark. Maybe I could pull it off in higher spec, but we're only talking several thousand dollars' difference between the A3 and S3 at that point. *Several thousand dollars over ten years? Meh.*


This is the exact conundrum I'm facing too. You have the benefit of having driven the standard 2.0Q, so I definitely take the opinion to heart. I'm in more or less the same place - this will be a 10 year car, so for an extra $3k....

And I know whatever I wind up in it'll be so much better than a 12 year old body on frame SUV that I'll have a stupid grin on my face for a long time.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Eh... an A3 sportback modeled after the A7 could probably be done in a way that doesn't appreciably reduce headroom. I think what we have here, though, is a case of slightly disconnected "pie-in-the-sky" thinking regarding the best move for Audi based on what we wish we had. The A7 isn't a volume car for Audi; true enough, it's in a price range that would be working against it, anyway. Still, my point is that Audi is going for volume with the A3. America wouldn't understand the A7 form in an A3. You'd still have kvetching from those who say they brought the "wrong" sportback. It wouldn't even satisfy the "enthusiasts." :laugh:
> 
> *There aren't many cars in this class right now... 2-series, CLA, A3, ILX, Verano, with the last two being on the fringe. A Civic is not in this class. A Jetta is not in this class. An Altima is not in this class. A Mini is not in this class. This class is not about wheelbase and track width. This class is about C and D class equipment and persona at a B class level*. This class is about delighters and "nice-to-haves" in a vehicle that is above and beyond "need." Thus, I'd argue Acura may still not have it figured out, and Buick has their name to work against. I guess there's the ATS, too. It's a growing class, and one I'd say Audi is probably fairly safe entering with their three-box sedan.


Bingo.

I would never cross shop the A3 against the Jetta, Civic or Altima, and certainly not against a Verano or an ILX. 

A Regal, maybe, even though its larger, and heavier, but only because its available with AWD and could be had a deepish discount. But I'm mid-40s - I don't think I'm ready to be in a Buick no matter how good it seems.

2-series has two strikes. It's a 2 door, and its a BMW.
CLA - um sorry, no. I'd have to answer to many questions about why was driving a Benz (brand = $$$$$$$$ in the minds of most who would see me in it).
ATS - I honestly can't figure out the powertrain/transmission/options structure. Way to much going on in one model to figure out how to spec it properly.

The only other thing that enters the picture for me is the Golf R, and its not C and D class stuff. Not quite.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

sonic_va said:


> I also may have walked out with one...Monsoon Grey 1.8T with cold weather package. :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: no pics yet...I know, I know. It was late by the time I got home and now I'm stuck at work just thinking about the car.


Congratulations! Pics when you have a chance please.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Travis Grundke said:


> Compared to the A4 launch party that was held at the Cleveland Science Center back in '09, the A3 launch at my local dealer was a substantially lower-key event. I'm surprised that the dealers didn't do a regional launch like they did for the A4. IMO, it was a mistake to do things the way they did here with the A3. Came off as decidedly low-rent and not the kind of polish that Audi is looking for.


dude really? it's a mistake to throw a party and invite 250 people to eat and drink for 3 hours, but not spend as much $$ on the party - as the next car up the food chain? who cares. low rent. hahaha. 




FractureCritical said:


> Maybe the car I drove was something looser, but handling wise, it's no where near the equal of the base 320, the Mini, the Focus ST, or even the old A3. Perhaps that will be corrected with the sport suspension option.


As others have said, that is really off base, to compare the handling with two of those. The 320 is another story. perhaps the 320 has run flats, which severely limits body roll and keep the car flat in twisties and on the highway, at speed. - people usually wouldn't think that run flats would help handling lol. The A3 should handle as well as the base 3'ers. if it doesn't, and you're probably right, bmw usually handles better... audi needs to work on that. perhaps it's b/c most audis sit there with 5" of wheel gap? :what:


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> You're surely not serious. I realize you feel like A3 is a waste of space and time, but I'm not willing to sit here and believe you really felt it should handle like a Mini or, as they call it in TCL, a FoST.


I feel it should handle AT LEAST as well as the old A3, which it does not.
And yes, it should handle as well as a Mini, a car of similar size and appeal to the same desired demographic as the A3.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

RyanA3 said:


> dude really? it's a mistake to throw a party and invite 250 people to eat and drink for 3 hours, but not spend as much $$ on the party - as the next car up the food chain? who cares. low rent. hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's different for me because I drive both the old A3 and a current A4 on a daily basis, and I've been shopping for cars lately, so I have a fresh feel in my mind for these cars. Hell, I drove the 3 series yesterday for lunch, then got in my A4 for the rest of the day before driving the A3 at the launch party, after which I went home and picked-up diapers in the A3 before going to bed. 

Let me propose a challenge:

All the cheerleaders should go out and test drive the 320, the FoST (I like that), the A4, the A3, the Jetta and the Mini (whatever flavor you like)

come back and rate them 1-5 all on the following points:

Styling (yes it matters)
Interior quality
Technology and how useful it is to you
Handling
Power
Interior room for driver / passengers
Interior room for 'stuff'.
Price

Only rule is that you must pick your max price point and compare options at or below that threshold.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So I went to the launch party at the dealer in Chantilly, VA(DC metro area) and basically have the same experience as everyone else as far as the party goes. Drinks and small finger foods like bacon wrapped scallops, chicken and meatball skewers, shrimp cocktail style things, etc... It was nice enough considering I was really just there to look at the car. 

Apologize in advance, pics were taken with my iPhone and when combined with low light they're not the best.

Gift bag:









Onto the car, I really like the interior and exterior styling as I've said before. I love the minimal design of the interior, however without a lot of options ticked it does feel a little cheap. Not material-wise, just in a "I'm spending $35k and I don't get climatronic?" 

Here's one I focused on in the showroom. 2.0T for $35k. Granted the 2.0T with quattro for $35k isn't necessarily bad, but personally not ticking the climatronic option at that point baffles me.
































































Most cars there were 1.8T, they only had three 2.0T's available for test driving. Because of that I got into the 1.8T just to see what a base config was all about. Mind you I'm waiting for the S3, and currently have a mk6 stage 2 GTI...so I'm probably a little biased on what I think of as ample power. 

The 1.8T engine was peppy enough, but you had to mash the pedal to the floor a little more than I was expecting. The engine was a little noisy for my taste, which in a performance oriented version wouldn't bother me, but in the regular A3 just came off as a bit unpolished. Steering feedback was nice, I didn't detect any body roll, and as far as interior space it felt equal to my 4 door GTI, which is a plus in my book. My car is a perfect size for me, I'm just looking for an upgrade in everything other than size. 

Finally, even though it got to be dark out and was more difficult to see the difference between the two, I wanted to post the differences in trunk depth between the quattro and fwd cars. 

Fwd:









Quattro:









Overall I like the car, and I plan on going back to test drive a 2.0T later...I just didn't want to be there all night waiting around after being at work all day. I feel they'll sell a lot of these things in the 1.8T configuration, which is probably what they expect considering the proportion of 1.8's to the 2.0's. I'm still solid in my decision to buy an S3 based on fit and finish and everything about the cars I could tell that will be equal(technology and so forth). Hope this helps!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Premium cars built after week 17 will include dual zone climate control. Apparently Audi quietly changed the equipment shortly after the original order guide was posted. That's what the $350 credit is supposed to cover until week 17.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

FractureCritical said:


> Maybe it's different for me because I drive both the old A3 and a current A4 on a daily basis, and I've been shopping for cars lately, so I have a fresh feel in my mind for these cars. Hell, I drove the 3 series yesterday for lunch, then got in my A4 for the rest of the day before driving the A3 at the launch party, after which I went home and picked-up diapers in the A3 before going to bed.
> 
> Let me propose a challenge:
> 
> ...


I'll simplify this for you, everyone just agree to disagree. Some people simply want this car because it's nice, they like VAG cars, and they like the styling. You obviously don't like it, fair enough. Others don't like BMW's, so no matter how much you push a 320 on them they won't care.

However, I will concede personally if I were going to get a base A3, I would get an optioned out GLI instead.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Premium cars built after week 17 will include dual zone climate control. Apparently Audi quietly changed the equipment shortly after the original order guide was posted. That's what the $350 credit is supposed to cover until week 17.


That's good to know as there really is no excuse for this car to not have it at any level.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Premium cars built after week 17 will include dual zone climate control. Apparently Audi quietly changed the equipment shortly after the original order guide was posted. That's what the $350 credit is supposed to cover until week 17.


Do you know if that would be for N/A or just the US?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

FractureCritical said:


> I feel it should handle AT LEAST as well as the old A3, which it does not.
> And yes, it should handle as well as a Mini, a car of similar size and appeal to the same desired demographic as the A3.


Im glad I am not the only one who thought this after I drove one at the Dallas A3 experience last month.

Significantly more body roll and push than I expected, and that was an S-line 2.0TQ


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

itr_1211 said:


> Do you know if that would be for N/A or just the US?


Good question. It's just the US order guide, specifically, that I've seen. Canada may march to a different beat.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

FractureCritical said:


> I feel it should handle AT LEAST as well as the old A3, which it does not.
> And yes, it should handle as well as a Mini, a car of similar size and appeal to the same desired demographic as the A3.


I'm surprised you say that. The A3 I drove last night was lightyears ahead of my 8P. Granted, it's 109,000 and almost 9 years at this point, so I suspect just about anything will handle better than it does now.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Premium cars built after week 17 will include dual zone climate control. Apparently Audi quietly changed the equipment shortly after the original order guide was posted. That's what the $350 credit is supposed to cover until week 17.


ah okay, thats good at least. I think the US might still be getting the flat bottomed wheel in the sport package later on because the rep kept saying the wheel was going to have a flat bottom...


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Re: body roll, aren't all trim levels within their fwd/quattro range essentially riding on the same suspension? The mass market likely won't notice, however. And, yes, runflats make a HUGE difference in turn-in and tire squirm. It's nearly impossible to replicate with a non-runflat, imo.

The 2.0tq I drove a few weeks ago seemed no worse than the 8P generation (at least the 3.2q). And, somewhat off topic, the 2.0t car had an additional ~400lbs in the form of passengers and still pulled well.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

A flat-bottom steering wheel would be a welcome option. It really helps add some character to a somewhat stark interior.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Did someone say A7-inspired A3 derailment?:



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Chin-Envisions-A3-Avant-We-Explain-the-Case


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> Did someone say A7-inspired A3 derailment?:
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Chin-Envisions-A3-Avant-We-Explain-the-Case


Me like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

jrwamp said:


> Me like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, this. 
I even like the potato peeler rims.
could use about 3" of stretch out the back, but that's it.

Forget the pop-up silliness of the dash screen.
Give this car the pop-up silliness of the A7's spoiler and watch people swoon.


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

Travis Grundke said:


> I'm surprised you say that. The A3 I drove last night was lightyears ahead of my 8P. Granted, it's 109,000 and almost 9 years at this point, so I suspect just about anything will handle better than it does now.


maybe our is just better cared for ;P


----------



## questionlp (May 8, 2010)

*Portland Events*

The two Audi stores in Portland, Oregon held separate events, one in downtown proper and one across the river near the Moda Center.

Initial smartphone photos are available on Google+ at: https://plus.google.com/photos/+AudiForLife/albums/5998444587665610705

The rest of the photos will be processed, uploaded and posted with a blog post in a few days at: http://audiforlife.com


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Now is this a cool launch party compared to the old stand around with a drink and thinking everyone here is over 40 : )


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jjBVJFoA2Tc


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Chimera said:


> Did someone say A7-inspired A3 derailment?:
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-Chin-Envisions-A3-Avant-We-Explain-the-Case



Believe it or not I'd never consider buying a BMW Gran Turismo anything, but that A3 I would consider. I, for one, really like the A7.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

davewg said:


> Believe it or not I'd never consider buying a BMW Gran Turismo anything, but that A3 I would consider. I, for one, really like the A7.


It's e-tron spec, but we did one of these too before this one popped up. Ours has e-tron rims so not factory, and it's based on the e-tron sedan (so different roofline than the actual production sedan), but you get the idea. Other differences are production mirrors and door handles and just slightly more of a decklid and less rear overhang... which is a bit more like the A7 and A5 Sportback.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> There aren't many cars in this class right now... 2-series, CLA, A3, ILX, Verano, with the last two being on the fringe.


Actually I forgot about the comparisons - well the ILX / Verano. I haven't ever looked at a Buick, I don't care how much marketing at it, you will never catch me in one. I just have looked at it from a distance in pictures and not appealing at all.

However, the ILX 2.4L for the price I would strongly consider against the A3 1.8T. They are quite similar in pricing, and would make a good argument if you wanted a manual in the ILX. Did the 1.8T end up getting a LSD of sorts? like from the GTI? I might be missing something otherwise, but overall that segment of the A3 so I never really cared to give it much thought, but I would cross shop the two that's for sure.

As for all wheel drive, the options are even more scarce. Maybe a WRX vs A3 2.0TQ but it would be too much difference in the cars to really put them side by side. The S3, same deal vs the STi. IMO the no brainer is S3 for me but that's personal taste.


----------



## questionlp (May 8, 2010)

*Write-up about and photos from Portland #AudiA3 events posted*

I have posted a write-up of the two Audi A3 events in Portland, OR on my site, along with several photos at: http://audiforlife.com/2014/04/a-tale-of-two-portland-audia3-events/





































More photos from the Audi Wilsonville event is up at https://flic.kr/s/aHsjWk6bEy and photos from the Sunset Audi event is up at https://flic.kr/s/aHsjWk7p3B


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> It's e-tron spec, but we did one of these too before this one popped up. Ours has e-tron rims so not factory, and it's based on the e-tron sedan (so different roofline than the actual production sedan), but you get the idea. Other differences are production mirrors and door handles and just slightly more of a decklid and less rear overhang... which is a bit more like the A7 and A5 Sportback.


Ack, got my renders mixed up. The champagne/golden render by George is the one I meant to reference. I've seen some weird angles on the Grand Touring bimmer that I don't like, but this render looks perfect and would satisfy my desire for a hatch'd vehicle


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

questionlp said:


> I have posted a write-up of the two Audi A3 events in Portland, OR on my site, along with several photos at: http://audiforlife.com/2014/04/a-tale-of-two-portland-audia3-events/
> 
> More photos from the Audi Wilsonville event is up at https://flic.kr/s/aHsjWk6bEy and photos from the Sunset Audi event is up at https://flic.kr/s/aHsjWk7p3B


Wow, from the photos it REALLY looks like they didnt get the _intended market_ attendance they were hoping for.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

ChrisFu said:


> Wow, from the photos it REALLY looks like they didnt get the _intended market_ attendance they were hoping for.


And this is a bad thing? 

I kid.

But seriously, and I assume that the marketing whizzes realized this as well:

1. Nobody is going to advertise to the actual market that will buy these cars. Instead, they're going to advertise to the demographic that the intended market *perceives itself to be* (eg: 40-50 year olds who still think they're 35). 

2. The 20something hipster demographic that Audi marketing is likely working the catering and entertainment at the venue, not buying the cars.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> The 20something hipster demographic that Audi marketing is likely working the catering and entertainment at the venue, not buying the cars.












nailed that one!


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

If Audi really wants to target the 20something market, then they should bring over the A1 as it can compete well against the Mini and the Fiat 500.

Looking forward to driving one of those in a few months during my trip to England.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Long promised photos of the Monsoon Grey Metallic. Sorry they aren't much...haven't had time to take it out with a "real" camera


----------

